# He's Back



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Once a Knick, always a Knick. Or so the saying goes.
> 
> The New York Knicks announced today that Larry Johnson has been named Basketball and Business Operations Representative.
> 
> ...


http://www.insidehoops.com/blog/?p=9643


----------

